# MY life size music box dancers



## Mapleton Manor (Aug 2, 2014)

Ok here is a quick video of it in operation. The box I have on the top has the sand we put in our plastic pumpkins so it is about 40 lbs of weight. I am sure it will handle two skeleton dancers that weigh about 10 lbs.


----------



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

WOW, really nice work on that!


----------



## ghostlland820 (Jan 11, 2014)

Agree...wow! Ingenious.


----------



## stick (Apr 2, 2009)

As said before WOW that is going to look great when all done.


----------



## Mapleton Manor (Aug 2, 2014)

I had to remake the character platform (elongated it to fit the characters) and got the skeletons set. Now it is just time to paint it all up and going to get the music set. Have to get another small amp to play the music automatic. Will probably load a lot of songs by Midnight Syndicate on to a flash drive like I did my lightning. Gonna love them dancing to some creepy Halloween music. Here is a video with the caraters on it.


----------



## Bobhalloweendude (12 mo ago)

Mapleton Manor said:


> So several years ago my wife had the idea of having Fred Astair and Ginger Rogers in our display (both skeletons). Like most props I make it is my wifes idea that i make become reality. So here it is.
> 
> View attachment 583489
> 
> ...


Hi I want to try and build something like this, I am not very good doing wood work so I wanted to know if you could give me a little bit more info of the boards you cut, outside length and inside length on top boards and any other measurements that might make this easier for me. thank you for sharing this, I think this is a great prop.


----------

